# Smoked Paprika substitute?



## imcory

I have a recipe that calls for smoked paprika. I am having a difficult time finding this spice. Someone recently told me I can substitute chipotle chili powder for the smoked paprika. Thanks for any help you can provide me.


----------



## GB

Here is where you can get some, but if you don't want to buy it then chipotle powder would be a decent substitute.


----------



## kitchenelf

GB answered your question but I would like to say that this stuff is heavenly!!!!  When I first discovered smoked paprika I told EVERYONE about it!


----------



## QSis

Or you can get it here, at the Atlantic Spice Company Gourmet herbs, spices, essential oils, potpourri, green tea

I go to the outer Cape several times a year and get many of my seasonings at this great store. Fun to shop there!

Lee


----------



## imcory

*Smoked paprika*

Thanks everyone for your responses. You've inspired me to purchase the smoked paprika. It sounds like something worth the effort.


----------



## Michael in FtW

I don't remember where I read this - but here goes:

Paprika is from a Hungarian sweet red peppers - and most of the paprika you find in the grocery stores is "roasted" or "hot" paprika. Sweet paprika is made from the same chiles - dried and ground but not roasted. Paprika is used for the flavor ... not for the heat.

Cayenne pepper can be used as a substitute - although it is much hotter.

I've got 3 cans of imported Hungarian Paprika - sweet, mild and hot ... personally, while there is a little difference in heat, the main difference I notice is intensity of flavor.


----------



## jennyema

Chipotle pepper is smoked jalepenos and will be hotter than smoked paprika, but will have the smoked taste.

Depending on what you are making, you could leave it out or use regular paprika.

But smoked paprika from a good source like Penzeys is a beautiful thing.


----------



## GB

It is my favorite thing to buy at Penzys.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen

_I LOVE smoked paprika and use it often.  I buy it at Penzeys because I have never seen it anywhere else.  You can probably buy it at any good gourmet shop or online at the many spice sites available.  It is indeed worth buying.   If you have no way of purchasing this then I agree with the other posters who mentioned using chipotle.  Chipotle has that same smoked flavor and since the peppers used in Paprika are similar to jalapenos you probably won't even notice the difference.   _

_Click:  A Day in the Life of this Drama Queen_


----------



## Sararwelch

I like to sprinkle smoked paprika onto roasted potatoes. It's really good!


----------



## VegasDramaQueen

_Wow there's one use for smoked paprika I never thought about - sprinkling on roasted potatoes.   I made a note of it and will try it next time.   I love your blog.  Join me in mine.  _

_Click:  A Day in the Life of this Drama Queen _


----------



## Walt Bulander

I used to make paella with sweet hungarian paprika, and it was very good.

My daughter got me some spanish smoked paprika for my birthday. The paella is now WONDERFUL!


----------

